# Laceration to tongue self inflicted



## LFARDENCPC (Jan 23, 2017)

Please clarify on self inflicted tongue laceration due to seizure. I have S01512A (laceration) OR S01552A (open bite of oral cavity), not sure which should be primary or can we code both? 

I am coding X58xxxA for exposure to other specified factors. I do not see an external cause code for accidentally biting your tongue. Suture of tongue was performed; 41250. 

Thanks,
Lovina Farden, COC,CPC


----------

